# Heyday in Japan



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Back in the mtb heyday 80-84, Japan was on it producing amazing metals under many factories. This particular beauty is one of the nicest Japanese early mountain bikes made in 1983. Every part made within a 100 mile radius in Japan. Although the model designed by Norco Canada. This is the second Nishiki Bushwacker that I have come across in the last 3 months here in Vancouver. Both had first generation stag group with Ukai speed line rims. plated to boot.Total top shelf. Forgive the pie plate I didn't have time to take off freewheel.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, I think my Nishiki is from 1984.
Very nice bike, and very "quite"

Philippe


----------



## cowboy don (Apr 11, 2015)

oneschnark said:


> Hi, I think my Nishiki is from 1984.
> Very nice bike, and very "quite"
> 
> Philippe


These bikes are beautiful. I like the Suntour(?) 3 wheeled RD's too, very neat. I've got an early Apollo Himalaya, which I believe is Kuwahara built. Paint is shot, and I'm liking the chrome frame idea.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*82 ridge runner*

American classic built in the same Toyo factory at the same time as the stumpy's. This is a unique frame with rack mounts galore and wide stays for fat tires. Custom bb and headset. great angles for all day ridge running.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*finished*

this need to go to a museum


----------



## dihummer (Jun 26, 2011)

rismtb said:


> . . . This particular beauty is one of the nicest Japanese early mountain bikes made in 1983.


Just a little note on dates of these bicycles.

This Bushwhacker is a 1984 model year. The frame may have been manufactured in 1983. The serial number will confirm the manufacture date.

I have a 1984 Nishiki Bushwacker with a serial number very early in 1984.

The DB Ridge Runner has a serial number that indicates the frame was made late in 1983. The Ridge Runner is a 1984 model year.


----------

